# FOBP 2012-13 Avalanche Classes



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First free avy class of the year is tomorrow at 7pm at the University of Denver Lindsey Auditorium.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The free class at the Bentgate is this Thursday. Don't forget to bring the beer.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Wish the did this in Calgary or Banff... I think everything here is commercial.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A date has been added in December and January. One at the Go Lite store in Boulder and another at the Wilderness Exchange in Denver.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Boulder class is tonight at CU Humanities 1B50.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

Do they ever do one in Colorado Springs?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We have done classes in the Springs. Unfortunately this year we were not able to get a space for the class at the time we were scheduling classes. No more classes are going to be added this season. Hopefully next year we'll get to do a Springs classroom session.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Free class at the GoLite store in Boulder tonight. 8pm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Free class tomorrow January 9th at the Wilderness Exchange in Denver.

I have updated the schedule with our on snow days. This year will be held over the weekend of February 9th-10th. This is also free.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The on snow days went great at the pass. Thanks to everyone who came out to participate. 

I'll put up next year's schedule of classes in the fall.


----------

